# 1999 Schwinn Cruiser 6?



## mickeyc (Jul 12, 2017)

Did Schwinn make the Cruiser 6 in the US in 1999?


Mike


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2017)

crusier 7 from there 1999 catalog


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2017)

The Cruisers were imported from Taiwan starting in the mid 80's.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Did Schwinn make the Cruiser 6 in the US in 1999?
> 
> 
> Mike



Sold in US but, nope not made here, Taiwan. Not a very reliable source for value but: https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?i.d.=80249

And I think 99 was its last year as they moved to the cruiser 7.

I picked one up for $15 b/c of the Schwinn tires. I had intended to just rob the tires, scrap a few things and toss it but,  Pretty good riders yet, though tires were/are in very good condition, almost like new, no cracking, otherwise soft and pliable.  one popped in my very warn too hot garage, and ripped right through the tread, diagonally no less, tearing the cords. 'cheap-o'


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 12, 2017)

HMMMMMM....Why can't I find a Cruiser 6 with a Nexus internal hub?  All catalogs show either a Cruiser 7 or Cruiser 6 with derailleur????

mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 12, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> HMMMMMM....Why can't I find a Cruiser 6 with a Nexus internal hub?  All catalogs show either a Cruiser 7 or Cruiser 6 with derailleur????
> 
> mike




Belay that above, misinformation.  My mistake.  Has the external derailleur.  Nice looking bike but too much money.

Mike


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> HMMMMMM....Why can't I find a Cruiser 6 with a Nexus internal hub?  All catalogs show either a Cruiser 7 or Cruiser 6 with derailleur????
> 
> mike



The nexus 7 was installed in the deluxe cruisers and continued for some time after the cruiser 6 was discounted. Otherwise Nexus was also on the cruiser 4  in late 90's. Yet, They need a larger than and practically obtainable rear cog for back wheel or a small stingray chain ring as they geared em too low. .


----------

